# Insurance difficulties.



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

Why does Uber make it so difficult to submit insurance renewals?

Seems like every December I go through this. Of course it has to be the busiest week of the year.

Insurance expires 12/29/2021. Submit new insurance today, send copy of card expiring 12/29/2021 and in same picture copy of card starting 12/29/2021.

Every year they flag my account. "Your document is not valid until a future date."

Like every year I call Uber to get it resolved, and they clear it up right away. Not this year. They tell me I can't submit 2 cards. Now I have to wait until my card is expired to submit the new one. They are so stupid. Guess I can't drive starting the 29th until they approve my new card. They say it the app it could be up to 3 days. Today they took 5 hours.


----------



## BigJohn (Jan 27, 2016)

It is not an Uber issue. It is an insurance industry issue. I have a commercial policy through Progressive. There are 2 national companies I deal with that require an updated "additional insured" document as well as a copy of the insurance card. But with Progressive, those are not available until the day of the new policy goes into affect.


----------



## oldfart (Dec 22, 2017)

BigJohn said:


> It is not an Uber issue. It is an insurance industry issue. I have a commercial policy through Progressive. There are 2 national companies I deal with that require an updated "additional insured" document as well as a copy of the insurance card. But with Progressive, those are not available until the day of the new policy goes into affect.


I too have progressive commercial policy. My policy renews on Jan 8. They sent me the renewal policy including the new declarations page. and the bill a few weeks ago. I have not yet paid it although I gave them my credit card with instruction to run it Dec 31. I have already submitted the declarations page to both Uber and Lyft and they have reviewed and accepted it


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

FLKeys said:


> "Your document is not valid until a future date."


with State Farm I got that too if I uploaded my new card 'too soon'. So I'd wait until the app told me it was time and upload it then. <sigh>


----------



## PTB (Feb 3, 2015)

SHalester said:


> with State Farm I got that too if I uploaded my new card 'too soon'. So I'd wait until the app told me it was time and upload it then. <sigh>


check the TNC endorsements on your 'renewed' policy.
the TNC endorsement was missing on my renewed policy, had to contact SF to get it added back.
not happy.


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

I don't know why I have so much trouble with Uber and submitting my insurance renewal. Same crap as last time. Insurance expired last night and I had to wait until today to submit it. What a great technology company.


----------



## BigJohn (Jan 27, 2016)

FLKeys said:


> I don't know why I have so much trouble with Uber and submitting my insurance renewal. Same crap as last time. Insurance expired last night and I had to wait until today to submit it. What a great technology company.


So, what you are saying, is that you could not be bothered to read and understand my response last year and instead just complain about the same thing this year.


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

BigJohn said:


> So, what you are saying, is that you could not be bothered to read and understand my response last year and instead just complain about the same thing this year.


In the past it was only happening in December, now it happened in June. I give them both my old and new card, there should not be an issue. They start asking for it 30 days in advance, if they won't take it they shouldn't ask.

I get my new card the day I pay for my policy.


----------



## BigJohn (Jan 27, 2016)

FLKeys said:


> In the past it was only happening in December, now it happened in June. I give them both my old and new card, there should not be an issue. They start asking for it 30 days in advance, if they won't take it they shouldn't ask.
> 
> I get my new card the day I pay for my policy.


So, you are just going to be entitled and completely ignore that this is an insurance industry doing?


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

BigJohn said:


> So, you are just going to be entitled and completely ignore that this is an insurance industry doing?


Why has it never been a problem with Lyft?

Entitled.....your pretty funny.


----------

